# أبحت عن برنامج و لوحة التحكم لي ألة cnc



## omariii (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله و بركاته أنا إسمي عمر من المغرب أرجوكم أن تساعيدوني في إجاد برنامج و لوحة التحكم لي ألة cnc سأكون شاكرا لكم هذا الجميل و جزكم الله كل خير


----------



## abo_slaim (22 مارس 2009)

مكن تشرح اكثر

اي برنامج واي لوحة 

نوع الالة

موديلها 


طلبك مبهم


----------

